

Help Wanted Silicon Valley's Hiring Crunch. - ximeng
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-17991456

======
ximeng
Interesting article from the BBC, especially the idea of the Beijing startup
and the fact I haven't heard of this company despite it raising 100MM USD.

